# FOF Iwagumi Challenge - POLL



## Dan Crawford (12 Oct 2009)

At this years festival we had an empty tank full of gravel and and a selction of Mini Landscape Rock and tried to encourage the public to have a go at rock arranging. Here are the efforts, please vote on which one you think is the nicest....
Option 1




Option 2



Option 3



Option4


----------



## Superman (12 Oct 2009)

Number 2 for me, #1 and #3 have too high a foreground with me no liking #4's angled towards another stones.


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

If only the foreground was flat on number one otherwise that would have gotten my vote.


----------



## JamesC (12 Oct 2009)

A toss up between 2 and 4. Went with 4 but would have gone with 2 if the rocks were higher and more pronounced.

James


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Oct 2009)

#4 for me, though I'd be tweaking the main stone a few degrees clockwise


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Oct 2009)

I went with 2, though I suspect it'd get overgrown pretty quick.  I reckon a nice compact lawn of HC and nothing more


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Oct 2009)

#2 for me with a low carpet but if #3 had a flat subrate at the front then I would have gone for that instead.  were they actually "public" or other ukaps people as some nice scapes there!


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Oct 2009)

Number 2 by a mile, with the right planting as Steve suggests.

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2009)

NO2, is brilliant. number 3 would of got it, but way too much substrate


----------



## samc (12 Oct 2009)

i like no2 too. 

it has the most detail in it


----------



## chilled84 (12 Oct 2009)

2, its just seams more natural.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Oct 2009)

4 for me,if the scape was planted correctly your eye would be draw through the middle giving a lovely sense of depth,
regards john.


----------



## Voo (12 Oct 2009)

2 for me, i can't image the others looking good once planted.

I like this idea of encouraging the public to take part - did many give it a go? Nice to see the different ideas people have using the same equipment too!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2009)

I chose number 2

it is the most natural looking and the rocks look a though they have been sunken naturally into the substrate.

#1 the far right rock distracts from the main stone.
#3 the substrate is too high at the front
#4 would be better f the 2 main rocks werent the same height,

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## jimbo (13 Oct 2009)

What substrate is that?
I like option 1 myself as I really like some of the Iwagumi tanks ive seen which have a slight hill or mound effect in the substrate. Like this scape called Pinheiro Manso it's amazing.
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/a ... manso.html


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2009)

jimbo said:
			
		

> What substrate is that?
> I like option 1 myself as I really like some of the Iwagumi tanks ive seen which have a slight hill or mound effect in the substrate. Like this one by a guy called Pinheiro Manso it's amazing.
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/a ... manso.html



His name is Felipe Oliveira  The scape is called Pinheiro Manso


----------



## jimbo (13 Oct 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> jimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doh! still it's an awesome scape whatever the guys name is.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Oct 2009)

Great idea for the FoF George    really allow people to get hands on which you cant usually do with displays. Inspire a few more people.



			
				JamesC said:
			
		

> A toss up between 2 and 4. Went with 4 but would have gone with 2 if the rocks were higher and more pronounced.



Have to agree with James here, went with No4 also.

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 Oct 2009)

Seemed to go down well with children. Did many more people have a go on the Sunday guys?


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Oct 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Seemed to go down well with children. Did many more people have a go on the Sunday guys?


Yeah it did, had quite a few adults having a go too in the end.


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Oct 2009)

#2 for me


----------



## jimbo (17 Oct 2009)

Dan, which substrate did you use in these Iwagumi challenge scapes?

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Oct 2009)

jimbo said:
			
		

> Dan, which substrate did you use in these Iwagumi challenge scapes?
> 
> Cheers.


it was black, 2-3mm gravel from unipac. It was incredible how many people asked that whilst we were there.


----------



## planter (18 Oct 2009)

2


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Oct 2009)

Thinking about it when planted I would go with number 4 myself, 2 is nice also but if not planted properly those rocks could disappear in no time.


----------



## ilaymir (20 Oct 2009)

Hi Dan,

-In my opinion the second layout is better.
-I made an layout just to give an idea.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## myboyshay (22 Oct 2009)

Number 2 - Very nice  

Mark


----------

